# Jalepeno peppers



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

I planted several varieties heirlooms this spring and with the crazy late start to summer here in MN I have huge plants, but not much veggies. The exception is jalapeños. I must get a dozen or so every three to four days. My question is, what can I do with them other then freeze them


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I dry them ...then grind them and then make them into a capsule. (but that is just me ...)


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cowboy Candy, If you like hot and sweet this will crank your motor


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

PM Davarm. He's dried many many pounds of them.

http://www.jalapenomadness.com/preserve_jalapenos_canning.html#.UiU5ZH8ajCo


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Moby, my favorite way to deal with surplus Japs(peppers, not people) is to make pickles out of them!

Just substitute the peppers for cucumbers in whatever pickle recipe you want to use and, for me anyway, they come out great. My favorite is Garlic Dill jalapenos and I just happened to have made a few quarts last night to take to the Meet-Up. 


You can give em a try and post your review!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

MNsquatch said:


> I planted several varieties heirlooms this spring and with the crazy late start to summer here in MN I have huge plants, but not much veggies. The exception is jalapeños. I must get a dozen or so every three to four days. My question is, what can I do with them other then freeze them


If you are able, dehydrate them. Freezing ties you to the electric grid.
Don't forget, granny dried fruits and vegetables on a screen on the roof.
And with the sun drying, be sure to have a brake bleeder to seal your foods in the mason jars.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

http://thefarmersdaughtercsa.blogspot.com/2010/10/canning-sliced-jalapenos.html
I just looked this one up for a friend today, hope this link works, I'm not real good at that part!!
This is canning jalapeno slices...........


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

She appears to be a pretty sharp gal, not too far off my recipe!



neldarez said:


> http://thefarmersdaughtercsa.blogspot.com/2010/10/canning-sliced-jalapenos.html
> I just looked this one up for a friend today, hope this link works, I'm not real good at that part!!
> This is canning jalapeno slices...........





JayJay said:


> If you are able, dehydrate them.


Dont know if you've ever had this problem but when I dehydrate hot peppers they sometimes run the DD's out of the house, kinda like pepper spray.

They make me put the dehydrator outside on the porch when I dry them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> My favorite is Garlic Dill jalapenos and I just happened to have made a few quarts last night to take to the Meet-Up.
> 
> You can give em a try and post your review!


You won't fool me that easily!!! Last time I ate hot garlic dill japs, I was up all night and ate a whole bottle of Tums!

Not gonna do that again....


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Heres a few things we do....


1. Jalapeno jelly.

2. Slice them, pack them into a hot canning jar, add a clove of garlic and fill with boiling vinagar then seal.

3. We also add them to our salsa we can.

4. We canned several jars of tomatoes and added some to those as well.

5. At the end of the growing season last year we took all left over peppers (jalapenos, habanaros, red chilis ect.) put them all into the food prosseser
and chopped fine. Canned them up. Its HOT but it sure goes great in chili, omelets, tacos or anything we like hot.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

LincTex said:


> You won't fool me that easily!!! Last time I ate hot garlic dill japs, I was up all night and ate a whole bottle of Tums!
> 
> Not gonna do that again....


When my next batch of "Pimento Peppers" are ripe, I'll make a special batch for ya.


----------



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

If you pickle these is it a fast pickle that goes in the fridge or long term? How long would they be good for?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Davarm said:


> She appears to be a pretty sharp gal, not too far off my recipe!
> 
> Dont know if you've ever had this problem but when I dehydrate hot peppers they sometimes run the DD's out of the house, kinda like pepper spray.
> 
> They make me put the dehydrator outside on the porch when I dry them.


I put 10 full trays of jalapeños on to dry one morning, then left of the day. When I came back, we could barely stand to be in the house!  Jalapeños go outside!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

RebStew said:


> If you pickle these is it a fast pickle that goes in the fridge or long term? How long would they be good for?


When the jars seal, they go on the shelf, they usually stay crisp for a year or so but even after they start getting soft they're still pretty good eaten. No need to refrigerate until the jars are opened, they dont even have to be refrigerated then, it just keeps them tasting good longer.



> I put 10 full trays of jalapeños on to dry one morning, then left of the day. When I came back, we could barely stand to be in the house! Jalapeños go outside!


We're going to have fun when we start drying the "Ghost Peppers"! I'm gonna have to make the "Insanity Sauce" outside on the porch too, have a feeling they will be worse than pepper spray if I tried to make it in the house.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*many ways to preserved eat peppers*

Like any other pepper, pickle them with onions , make a pepper tomato onion relish , make jalapeno catsup or mayonnaise , if roasted and skin is removed they make a good sandwich taste better or they can be added to a jar with olive oil, make a green mild hot sauce , great addition to chili`s ,black/red beans , or fry like onion rings .Preserved in a jug with vinegar not only will last forever but will infuse it too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> they usually stay crisp for a year or so but even after they start getting soft they're still pretty good eaten.


That's when they are perfect for making salsa!


----------

